# Our Girl Tina (AFFitness)



## lilnixon

Tina has arrived in Kyrgyzstan on her 4th deployment, she will be there for at least 4 months. I know that she would love to recieve cards or letters from her FF Family. She really enjoyed recieving all the cards, letters, and packages from all who contacted her during her last deployments. They sure made a tough time easier.  If you are interested in getting her address please PM me. 


 Thanks


----------



## bczoom

My very best goes out to Tina and a continued thank you for her service.

Is there anything in particular she would like?  What kinds of things do they most need?


----------



## AFFitness13

Thank you for your support. . . It is really appreciated.


----------



## BigAl RIP

From a old fart, I just wanted to say how much I appreciate  and admire you . Words cannot ever express the graditude we own you .
 Thank you Soldier ,
 The Allen Hutson Family


----------



## AFFitness13

Thank you Big Al for you kind words.  and like you said, words cannot express the thanks for the support that you all give me.


----------



## fogtender

Would like to throw my two cents in and say pretty much what Al said...  I think that is plagiarism, but hopefully Al will forgive me (I think he is a much older fart than me anyway).

My heart goes out to all of you that are away from home, especially during the Holiday Season.  May your time go swiftly and you be back home before you have the time to realize you were gone!

Thanks for your service!  

Hope you get to post on here often and can put some photos up!  Would love to see what you do there!


----------



## AFFitness13

I would like to thank BensPawPaw and Doc for the wonderful care packages that I received today.  Thank you so much for the wonderful gifts, the Glade spray is wonderful and smells WONDERFUL, thank you.  and I LOVE the pink Christmas tree.  As soon as I got it out of the box, I plugged it in.  Thank you all for the thoughts, and gifts that you have sent, or planning on sending.  I really appreciate it.  It means alot especially since it is over the holiday season.
Thank you!!


----------



## Galvatron

Hi Tina i have not forgotten you....we have a package part filled just got side tracked with some things(wont bore you with the details)thanks for posting a reminder.

I promise you will get ours in time for Christmas.


Stay safe


----------



## Doc

Glad you got the care package okay Tina.    I sent it out the Saturday before Thanksgiving so with the holiday and all involved it made pretty good time getting to you.  You are more than welcome for the package.  I hope you can have some fun with the toy snake.  My wife just rolled her eyes when I put that in there.    It was not meant to scare you.  Glad you like the Christmas Tree.  My wife picked that out, and got one for herself while she was at it.  LOL.
Thank YOU Tina for all you do.  All the best to you and yours this holiday season.  
Cheers!


----------



## AFFitness13

Oh I wasn't posting to ask for packages.  I just wanted to say thank you for everyones thoughts   Yes it really did make it in good time.  The mail here is crazy. . .  Sometimes it takes 10 days and then there are some that take up to 3 weeks.  I saw that and thought of my boyfriend, cause he does not like snakes at ALL!!  So I can just have some fun with it   Thank you so much for the tree, it is on my desk right now.  You are very welcome, and for all those that have served thank you for setting the path for those that serve now.  Thank you all for the support you lend to me


----------



## bczoom

Tina, 

Another package is already on the way.  If you could, let us also know the types of things not to send.  Your mom gave me a list but I couldn't find a couple items so I had to improvise.  Where I'm going with this (and where I was scratching my head on a replacement) is for something like an air freshener. I discounted the aerosol types because of the flight over there and I didn't get the plug-in models since I didn't know if you had electricity where you need them.

For those sending packages to our soldiers:
Shipping can get very expensive.  What I found best is getting the large "Flat Rate" box the USPS offers.  They have a version specifically for APO/FPO mailings (and will say it on the box).  These APO boxes are flat rate at $11.95 which is $2 less than the standard "Flat Rate" box.  Keep track of what you put in the box as you'll also have to fill out a customs declaration form.

Per our postmaster, boxes mailed by December 11 should reach the recipient by Christmas.


----------



## Doc

Good info Brian.  I'll remember that next time I'm shipping.  I could have saved a good bit if the box you are talking of is the same size as the one I sent.

That reminds me ...sorry for the styrofoam peanuts tina.  We needed something to use for packing and couldn't find anything else ...and since we had just got a box with those package peanuts in it we used those.  I hate the mess they make when unpacking.  

We also sent a box of coats with some gloves and hats.  Not sure if we put our name on those but hopefully they find their way to you also.  Hope some kids can put that stuff to use.  Do you still need more of that kind of stuff Tina?


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> We needed something to use for packing and couldn't find anything else


Doc,

Just do what I did.  Tina requested some Parmesan/Garlic CheezIts.  Well, those USPS boxes were a bit too small to fit all the boxes of them so I removed them from the packaging and used those for packing peanuts.


----------



## AFFitness13

Awesome, I will look out for the boxes.  The only thing I can say that I cannot use is the smell good plug ins that require 110.  We are running off of 220.  I have a transformer for my tree that is how I am lighting it now.  But we only have one transformer with 2 110 plugs.  But that is about the only thing that couldn't be used.  The flat rate boxes are awesome.  BensPawPaw sent the Glade aerosol, and it got here fine. Before I left, I was sending some care packages to my boyfriend in Afghanistan, and I used the APO flat rates and it cost me less than $11.00.   Doc the peanuts were fine, only like 5 of them jumped out of the box and tried to escape.  Thank you for the winter clothing also.  They are in constant need of those items.  They go to the local orphanages and schools weekly to give the kids the clothes.  I know they will be put to good use.  Bczoom, so I will be expecting a pet mouse in my box


----------



## benspawpaw

hey girl glad you got the smell good spray i know it stinks just being there 

thank you for all you do for us merry christmas and keep your head down


----------



## Galvatron

Tina my wife has gone to the post office as i write this to mail a small care package(sat 5th December)...it's not much but you should enjoy....my girls have added a small Christmas gift to represent England....hopefully it will arrive within a week or so but for sure in time for Christmas.

As i mentioned the package is small but we will post often to show our support and respect.

Galvy.


PS...wife just got back and the postage costs from the UK was very cheap indeed....in fact my wife was told if it would have been for a British serviceman/Woman the Mailing would have been free...i never knew that.


Link to our costs   http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/content1?catId=400038&mediaId=400164


----------



## lilnixon

John and I just want to thank all of you for supporting Tina the way you have.  She is a very special young lady and John and I are so very proud of her.  It brings tear to my eyes, knowing that you all care so much for her.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

FF is a wonderful place to be a part of.

 I will be posting some new pictures of her either Sunday or Monday..


----------



## Doc

Thank you Janelle for being a part of FF.  FF is a better place because of it.
Glad we can show, in a little way, our support for Tina and all our troops overseas.  Hats off to all of them.  Spending the holidays away from home in a foriegn country is no fun, as most of us who served know.  I'm happy to show a little token of my appreciation.


----------



## Galvatron

Is there anyway we can support the troops over Christmas more?? i know some dont have Family sending love and support, can we some how have a list in some way where we can write letters and send cards to them??....not sure how we could make this work?? maybe a list from Tina of Troops that would love a message and do it on a PM service of their mailing details.

Just a idea....and yes Doc i know i have way too many of them


----------



## AFFitness13

Galvatron, If you would like I can send you all the names from the people that came with me here from my home base.  I know that even just getting a letter would make alot of people very happy.  Also, thank you so much for sending me a box.  I am very appreciative of everything you send.  No matter how small or large.  Words cannot describe how appreciative I am to get them.  I had no idea that you could send care packages for free to UK soldiers, that is very cool.  

BensPawPaw, I love the spray, we use it every night when we get back from work.  It smells wonderful.  

Again thank you all for the love, prayer and support.


----------



## AFFitness13

Good morning everyone.  I received a package today from BCZoom.  Thank you so much for the package.  Thank you for the CheeseItz, they are delicious.  Thank you so much.


----------



## darroll

Ok,
When you send a package to a war zone.
Pack it with pop-corn. Our troops can eat the packing.
We loved the packing in nam, felt like home.


----------



## bczoom

Glad you got the package Tina.  Now grab that phone card and call your parents to say "Hi and Merry Christmas"!!!!


----------



## lilnixon

Tina received Galvatron's package on Christmas Eve. Perfect timing Mrs. Galvi...  She was so excited.  We did a webcam session with her and she was eating the Prawn cocktail crisps, and enjoying them immensely
  Thank you so much for the gifts.. She loves the snow globe, and was so excited about the short bread. We ALWAYS send her or give her some shortbread for Christmas each year, but she hadn't opened that package from us yet and was over the moon.  
 Thanks again to all of you who have shown your support of our Little Girl.


----------



## Galvatron

Jan we are so pleased it turned up in time....Tina is so welcome....we knew it was touch and go but this has made our Christmas.....Sharon my wife is so Happy.

Now we are getting to know Tina's likes and dislikes(no dislikes) we are as i type working on the new years parcel......by the way the snow globe was from my Daughters...they admire her strength and spirit.

Can you please PM me Tina's mailing details again i seem to have lost where i jotted it down and have cleared my PM's.


Tina......Thank you.....Mom and Dad done a great job raising you.

Dean.


----------



## AFFitness13

I most certainly will be calling my folks with the phone card, thank you BCZoom.  Galvatron, thank you for my royal package   Tell your daughters thank you so very much for the globe. . . I love it.  I will be on dipslay in my home when I return   Thank you all for your love and support.


----------



## SShepherd

Whats your job in that cold looking place?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Thanks too you and all others serving over there i did a 12 month tour in iraq a little over 1 year before retirement.spent the holidays away from home  and many people thanking me for what i was doing at the time it was just a job what i sighned up to do. nw that i, retired and the younger generation is carrying on where i left off i have to say thanks because i now understand what its like standing on the outside looking in


Don Erickson Ssg ret.


----------



## AFFitness13

I am in charge of 2 recreation facilities.  I put together game tournaments and movie nights for the population that is here.  It is an okay job.  It isn't "placing warheads on rat basterd terrorist's foreheads" as my old command chief used to say.  But it is a needed program for the morale.  

DDS you are welcome.  Like I told someone the other day, yes I choose to be in the military, but I didn't choose to be here during the holidays away from my loved ones.  But I am proud to serve in todays military.


----------



## SShepherd

AFFitness13 said:


> I am in charge of 2 recreation facilities. I put together game tournaments and movie nights for the population that is here. It is an okay job. It isn't "placing warheads on rat basterd terrorist's foreheads" as my old command chief used to say. But it is a needed program for the morale.
> 
> DDS you are welcome. Like I told someone the other day, yes I choose to be in the military, but I didn't choose to be here during the holidays away from my loved ones. But I am proud to serve in todays military.


 

Yup, morale is very important for our troops....


----------



## AFFitness13

Yes that is really is.  I actually got the privilege to escort 3 comedians around the base.  We had a blast.  Not very many people get to see the base like we did.  So it is nice. It isn't maintaining a jet or plane.  But for now it will do.  

Again, thank you all for your support.


----------



## Doc

Hi Tina,
Good to hear from you.  Happy New Year.   Sounds like a job with a few percs, so that's a good thing.  
Are you getting close to the end of this tour over there?


----------



## lilnixon

I forgot to post that Tina is back in Goldsboro, she arrived on the 13th of Feb.  She will be coming up to see us on the 8th of March.


----------



## Doc

Congrats!  Good to have her back on US soil.  

Good job Tina!!!!     Thanks for a job well done!!!!!


----------



## AFFitness13

Hello everyone.  I am sorry I haven't been on here sooner.  Things have been crazy with my return. . .  But I arrived to my house in the early morning hours of the 14th.  So even though my boyfriend and I don't celebrate Valentine's day, it was nice to be home, and was home in enough time for my anniversary   Thank you all for your support.  It means the world to me.  I am hoping that I will not have to go back for a while. . .  But we shall see.  I have a perfect place for my pink Christmas tree for the next holiday season and I have my London water globe on my mantel in the living room.  I thank you all for the wonderful gifts and support that you gave me and are still giving to those still over in harms way. Thank you!!


----------



## Doc

Good to hear you are back Tina.  Sure no need for apologies ...understood you have lots to do with just getting back home.  I wondered if you were getting out soon, but from the sounds of your post you''ll be in long enough that you might do another tour abroad.  
Thank you for your service, and WELCOME HOME!!!!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome back Tina. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WELCOME BACK!  Hes one lucky man!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Welcome Home Little Girl!  Your no good father just told me tonight you are home and safe.  I'll have to throw a "thank you" to the Boss.

Your Uncle JP


----------



## bczoom

Welcome back Tina!!!

_Hmmm, 12 days home and some are just finding out._


----------



## muleman RIP

Glad you are back stateside. Don't be embarrassed to take a little private time after deployment. OK That time has expired and we expect to hear from you regularly!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Glad you're home girl.  We're all proud of you.  You're parents and loved ones are especially proud.  Thank you.


----------



## AFFitness13

Thank you everyone for the welome homes.  It is nice to be back.  I just had a wonderful visit with my parents and now it is back to the grind   Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Cowboy

I,m fairlly new here but would like to welcome You home & thank You & all that serve for Your service . Bob


----------



## Galvatron

Tina it is great to read you are home with your loved ones safe and well,you made a comment somewhere in the thread about all you do is non front line but morale boosting,trust me morale is 110% of the Job at hand.

Great to know a part of England come home with you and would love to know whats next for you.

Thank You Tina and Love to Mom and Dad.


----------

